# Babies are here!!



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

So excited our first baby just hatched can't wait to see the next ones


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice! What are they?


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Very nice! What are they?


This one I think is a buff orp mixed with a silkie and the next will be an Americana with the silkie hopefully no pipping yet


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Silkied Ameraucanas is something I would do, if I had the room. They are awesome!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, congrat's on your sweet little addition.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Awww, congrat's on your sweet little addition.


Thanks! The others have started pipping and cheeping shouldn't be long!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

2rain said:


> Thanks! The others have started pipping and cheeping shouldn't be long!


Awesome........


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Baby Lilly the next and we think final baby


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

2rain said:


> Baby Lilly the next and we think final baby


we have hatched a few buff orp/silkie mixes early this year
the one in the picture is a girl i would say
every mix i hatched with a stripe on it's back turned out to be a pullet.

piglett


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Hope so  she is we think a Americana silkie


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats on your hatch. 
My hatch is on day 20 and they are already hatching.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Congrats on your hatch.
> My hatch is on day 20 and they are already hatching.


Good luck post pictures? I'm still waiting for her to give up on two eggs lol


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Cool mixes!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Baby Lilly is so cute! Keep us updated on the pictures!


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Question: 
Your Buff/silkie cross: what color is the Silkie roo?

I have eggs in the incubator on day 11 and the hen is a Buff Orpington and the roo is a black silkie. 
I would love to see a photo of a similar offspring.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Hey! I have a dark buff roo and white silkie girls! I am excited to see what colour chicks they produce!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

SilkieBoy said:


> Hey! I have a dark buff roo and white silkie girls! I am excited to see what colour chicks they produce!!


been there done that
some will look like a buff orpington but with feathers on their feet
others will look more like a silkie


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Oh, no all my birds including the roo are pure silkies. The colour of my silkie roo is buff and I gave 2 white hens and one partridge hen! 

What colours can I expect the chicks to be?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I would say whatever color the Roo is. If you do breed them would love to see what u get!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Thanks! I will breed them in the future! I just got my first egg! that was so exciting!!!


----------

